# Wie finde ich ein Loch im Teich



## RWH (12. Juli 2007)

Wir haben einen neuen Teich angelegt und dieser verliert nun bei rund 45m² Oberfläche rund 1cm pro Tag Wasser. Obwohl es die letzten Tage reichlich geregnet hat. Einen Saugeffekt vermuten wir nicht, das die Folie am Ufer noch nicht modelliert ist. 

Wir können wir das Loch wohl finden? Auf der Folie liegt ein 500er Vließ (ein paar cm 500 Vlies liegen ca. 10 über der Wasserline auf der Folie.) darüber rund 10 cm Lehm, welche reelle Chance haben wir hier eine undichte Stelle zu finden.

Gruß Karin


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wie finde ich ein Loch im Teich*

Hi Karin,

schau mal hier, vielleicht findest Du da schon mal ein paar Tipps für die Lecksuche.

Herzlich Willkommen im Forum, übrigens ....


----------



## katja (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wie finde ich ein Loch im Teich*

hallo karin,

erst mal herzlich willkommen hier,

da jetzt ja sehr warme und regenarme tage bevor stehen, würde ich jetzt erst mal abwarten, wie weit der wasserspiegel absinkt. sollte er an einer bestimmten höhe stehen bleiben, muss auf diesem niveau auch das leck sein- ehrlich gesagt glaube ich das aber nicht, bzw. es ist ein sehr kleines loch. 1cm ist nicht gerade viel. wie gesagt, warte ab, ob der wasserstand stetig sinkt.


----------

